# The Unofficial Neato Fish Picture Thread



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

Post an interesting, off beat, whatever aquaria photo you've taken. let's share some weirdness and whatnot.

This was the first time I ever fed an algae wafer to my fish. That's maybe three square inches they're covering there....










NEXT!


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Cherry shrimp cleaning Nerite, Nerite cleaning glass.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

this count?


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

aye that'll do. it looks like he's swimming in a monet painting


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

twoheadedfish said:


> aye that'll do. it looks like he's swimming in a monet painting


lol, nice way of putting it!


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

twoheadedfish said:


> aye that'll do. it looks like he's swimming in a monet painting


it's the background my 6yr old painted.  He was so excited doing it for the tank.


----------



## lili (Dec 15, 2007)

twoheadedfish said:


> aye that'll do. it looks like he's swimming in a monet painting


Nice.
good photo.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

how about these...

Jill (alpha female) looks like she singing...I hear opera....









The beta pair - here Rudolph(bottom) looks like he's laughing and rolling around...actually he was rolling around..  








....looks like he's having a great time.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

bad quality cause of glass distortion, but I thought the sequence funny. The Snail Mustang.... (as in a horse)


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Entourage....or Ladies in waiting?








she looks like she has her nose in the air looking down at you....snooty.


----------



## lili (Dec 15, 2007)

a queen ....


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

How about some snail eggs? This clutch is about 4-5mm across. There's about 10 clutches all over the holding pen.









and this one is carrying them around for another...









A few weeks and I'll have an invasion....


----------



## Dennis (Jul 10, 2008)

hehe... yeah, I found a few around my tank as well!


----------



## thekeem (Sep 28, 2008)

Interspecies luvvin', Jacques on his Beanstalk and a beautiful pair of (now deceased) dime sized angels


----------

